
Things you should do before making a website live - MattBearman
https://www.bugmuncher.com/2015/09/15/10-things-you-should-do-before-making-a-website-live.html
======
kjs3
Not a single mention of security.

~~~
MattBearman
That's because the article isn't about security, it's about common pitfalls
and oversights when making site live.

~~~
kjs3
And deploying an insecure site is _not_ a common pitfall or oversight? Until
people quit acting like security is something outside of the core development
and deployment process, you webdev geniuses are going to continue to screw
your customers and yourself.

